# I want a Credit Card



## melybabymely (11 Feb 2005)

I have recently finished off paying a loan which was badly in arrears. Because of this I am now associated with a bad credit history. I paid over 4thousand in under 1 year to pay back the arrears & interest. 

I would like to get a credit card with a small balance, not so i would use it to buy expensive things. Nowadays in order to book a hotel you need a credit card (then pay cash later if you want), but to secure your room you need one and most hotels dont offer a service to those who dont want a credit card or cant get one. 

Also Im lost without one to book holidays or cheap ryan air flights etc. I would also like to be able to book cinema tickets/music shows/gigs/wrestling etc in advance etc. Those are the sort of things that i would like to do with the card. 

Do you think I would be stupid to even apply for a small limit one. What are the different limits and what could i get with a yearly salary of 18500, with it rising to under 20,000 later this year.


----------



## ajapale (11 Feb 2005)

Hi mbm,

Have you considered a 'debit' card (laser)? I have a credit care but hardly ever need it becasue the laser is accepted in a lot of places especially as you mention in Hotels etc.

ajapale


----------



## davco23 (11 Feb 2005)

What about a laser or switch card? That way you are paying for goods straight from your account and not leaving yourself open to further debt problems.


----------



## melybabymely (11 Feb 2005)

whats a switch card,

I dont think you can use laser cards when booking ryanair flights. 

Do you think there is any hope in even getting a credit card?


----------



## mo3art (11 Feb 2005)

Yes, you can use Laser, on Ticketmaster & Ryanair - i've done both!


----------



## ajapale (11 Feb 2005)

Hi mbm,

have a look at this: 

You should ask yourself in the light of your previous experience whether you really want or need a cc.

A switch card is a debit card in the uk which is equivalent to the laser card here.

ajapale


----------



## melybabymely (11 Feb 2005)

I had a laser card before, but because of having arrears in the over draft they cancelled overdraft and took the laser back off me.

but am i entitled to get a laser card again now without the overdraft service.

I would much prefer a very small limit credit card

As i can make extra money selling things on ebay but you need a credit card to give them when registering as a seller.

Also I read the Ryanair's website and they state only credit cards for payment online.


----------



## mo3art (11 Feb 2005)

Paypal can be set up to your laser card also & I've definitely purchased on Ryanair by Laser

Sorry, i'm not trying to be smart (in case it appears like that).  Just trying to find a solution for you.

I do understand the need for a credit card, especially for international purchases.

However, have you looked at "Top-up Club", that has a virtual visa card where you put credit on the card in a Spar shop & ONLY when you have the money.

You then use the code to make a credit card purchase.

HTH


----------



## melybabymely (11 Feb 2005)

I know you not trying to be smart, I understand that your trying to help, and I appreciate all the help I can get whatever opinions are on offer.

I heard of the top up card, but i thought the maximum is 200.00 

I would love to go to Florida next year, and i would the option of been able to book it cheaper online than by paying for a complete holiday package that might cost fortunes. 

I suffered terrible for the last 3 years, and now i just want to travel and enjoy my life. I just thought that I would be able to manage with a credit card as I am alot more wiser and older and plus you do learn from your mistakes no matter how big they were.


----------



## Cahir (12 Feb 2005)

*Ticketmaster*

I wasn't able to use my laser card recently on ticketmaster as they need that 3 digit code on the back of credit cards (not on my aib laser card), even though the site gives the option of paying by laser.

I tried leaving it blank and also using 000 but didn't work so I had to use my credit card.

I emailed ticketmaster about this but, as usual, they didn't reply.


----------



## mo3art (12 Feb 2005)

*Picked you up wrong*

OK, I see now, for you a small balance is in and around €1K - I thought you were saying a balance of €200 only!!!

I'm blushing in my ignorance now, I would have put 1K as a large credit limit  

Only you can tell if you are in a financial position to get another credit card, if you can be sure that you won't get yourself into debt again, then go for it.  Although maybe the way to go would be to hold onto the card, and simply put money on when you need to make purchases, therefore never ending up in debt or having to make interest payments.

Save first, pay later............................


----------



## rainyday (13 Feb 2005)

According to [broken link removed], a new type of credit card which is pre-paid (similar to prepaid mobile phones) will be on the market within weeks - This might be suitable for you.


----------



## brainlessareus (13 Feb 2005)

*SBPost article*

Alphrya is the company behind [broken link removed] which was mentioned above.

I still don't know why Irish banks can't just get ride of laser and put a visa/master-card debit logo on our cards. 

That works for years in the Nordic countries, in France (CB) and the US.

But as always, banking in Ireland is years behind, which is funny as a lot of that technology is created and supported from here.


----------



## trish317 (14 Feb 2005)

*ticketmaster*

Hi Cahir,
Just seen on ticketmaster website that you should use 888 for signature code when using a lasercard. Hope this helps


----------



## doobey (23 Feb 2005)

*laser card*

i've had bad credit history in the past and its affecting applying for any card, includinga laser card.

i have no loans, a regular income, over 25,000 in a deposit account with AIB yet i've been refused a laser card the past three times i've applied. 

of course this is to do with my past history, which wasn't great, but then the loans weren't huge either and they've all been paid back.

I just don't understand banks. i've been with the same bank for 10 years, they know me well and can see the efforts i went to paying loans off, but it doesn't seem to matter, which is very frustrating.

on a brighter note, AIB did say that a laser-type bank link card is coming out in March that everyone will have access to and there is no regulatory credit checks necessary.


----------



## Marion (24 Feb 2005)

> i have no loans, a regular income, over 25,000 in a deposit account with AIB



Have you checked out the Best Buys' Link for interest rates on deposit savings 

Marion :hat


----------



## gongey (24 Feb 2005)

*AIB deposit a/c*

Marion, I did, but I thought by leaving my funds with my own bank rather than having a different deposit account would help when I came to perhaps get a mortgage through them. however, they've turned out to be just as bad due to past history.


----------

